# Go Warrior???



## LOC (Aug 3, 2004)

I just read about the Go Warrior documentary on the Discovery Channel, but can't seam to find any list times for the United States. Has it already been aired or will it be aired in the future? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 3, 2004)

LOC said:
			
		

> I just read about the Go Warrior documentary on the Discovery Channel, but can't seam to find any list times for the United States. Has it already been aired or will it be aired in the future? Thanks everyone.


It has just aired here in New Zealand, some of it was OK, I saw the one about Systema which I found really interesting.


----------



## JAGMD (Aug 4, 2004)

I don't believe that it has aired in the states yet.  However, there is a brief clip from the show on Russianmartialart.com.


----------

